# PCT timer for nokia 5800



## dcrystalj (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi i made one timer for nokia phone 
http://cid-1116bda6633ddb8d.office.live.com/self.aspx/.Public/ProCubeTimer^_signed.sis

it's handy to have timer everywhere with you.

here is the review how it work's 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-otxF2a5aQ


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 29, 2010)

Does this happen to work on Maemo? I've got an n810 and I've been looking for a Debian ARM timer, but I haven't looked that hard either.


----------



## dcrystalj (Nov 29, 2010)

try downloading these swf file and run it. http://cid-1116bda6633ddb8d.office.live.com/self.aspx/.Public/PCT.swf
it's same but u don't have to install it --> don't have shortcut in menu. u have to run it by some file maneger. maybe it will not fit the screen. 

tell me how is it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 29, 2010)

SWF files work fine  Thanks! I have some other timer SWF's but they weren't quite what I wanted.


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 29, 2010)

thats pretty slick lookin


----------



## dcrystalj (Nov 29, 2010)

i don't know if these mean indignity or commendation but if you don't like it you don't have to use it. Well i wrote it in flash so it has flash looking =)


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice, but inspection time in 3BLD should be deleted


----------



## avgdi (Dec 1, 2010)

That timer looks really good. Too bad my phone is too ghetto for it.


----------



## dcrystalj (Dec 1, 2010)

unluckyly i made it a year ago, so i don't make any more change on it. for my purpose it's ok. maybe someday i'll make some simmilar program but in java - for all phones...


----------



## FernandoMunox (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks, I have spend a lot of time looking for something like this!


----------

